# Vanity Tight Fit



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

After much consideration I have purchased a 36" Thomasville vanity to install in an ensuite alcove away from my enclosed shower area.
The alcove measures 36" in back corners but only about 35.5" at the front right shallow wall where the drywall corner bead sits. As teh left wall runs beyond the vait to a doorway I have undercut and removed the existing drywall at right side in order to slide in the vanity and provide drawer clearance at both sides, then temporarily reinstalled the old counter with its 2" side splashes. 
I have not undercut the drywall to the new counter top height nor cut the new counter to to final width. I would prefer not to have a bulky sidesplash. Backsplash is optional as I am above the level of the original vanity by 4"
My issue is how to do a clean taper / tansition from the drywall corner extending above the counter to the new counter top and should I do it above eye level for best visual effect or at the counter level.
The alcove is 24" deep so I can recess or extend the counter top beyond teh alcove wall or butt flush to depth as I puchased a 25" deep piece of kitchen counter top. 
I can trim off the backsplash if required and have 1/2" of front to back space to spare adjust the vanity.
ie

1. Do undercut the drywall as a side splash and wrap the counter top slightly around the alcove corner bead to merge with the corner or butt against the existing drywall with the vanity extending 1/2" past the counter top width?
I think the counter needs to extend at least to the edge of the vanity to look right.

2. Do I run a rounded recessed corner bead above the counter to taper the corner in and continue down with rounded corner to produce the same corner effect below down in behind the baseboard?

3. Do I combine both?

4.Can I use spackle on the 2" of exposed corner stud below to feather in the corner bead to bare wood below the counter and then paint over the spackle for a finished effect?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you post a picture?? Not quite sure I'm picturing this correctly.........


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

you really should use a 33" wide vanity and add fillers to the sides of the face frame to take up the difference and close off the gap. Then cut the counter to fit against the drywall. Having drywall running down onto the top surface of the counter top is asking for trouble. It really should have a splash of some sort. Otherwise, the drywall is certain to absorb water and fall apart. The top also needs to overhang the front of the vanity to prevent water from running down the face of the vanity cabinet. Applying spackle or drywall mud directly to the wooden framing will not last either. If I didn't want the counter to wrap out past the end of the drywall partition, then I'd use a shallower vanity cabinet.


----------

